# Amie's chi diary



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

thursday april 1st

baby diesel had another GREAT night sleeping in his crate, he woke up when Alun left for work at 8:30am, he fell straight back to sleep and didnt wake again till 11am, i took him straight out the back for a wee, he went :lol: :lol: and had a quick play with the leaves before getting cold and running back to me to pick him up.

Made him some breakfast which he would not eat unless i had my face right up to the plate eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww :glasses9: i had to make myself some breakfast and a cuppa tea, bad mistake - Diesel hates me going in the kitchen   he cries and cries and cries :crybaby: he will not come any where near it, so i quickly make my toast and tea and rush in the lounge, diesel goes CRAZZZZYYYYYYYYYYY, jumping and playing at my feet saying "thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for coming outta that horrible kitchen"

i spend the next half hour playing on the floor with his toys, he loves it, when he got tired he came and led on my lap and by this time i had forgotton all about my cup of tea :angry4: oh well,

he sleeps for ages and ages and ages and i cant stop staring at him, he looks soo peaceful and i cant believe my first 4 days with him have gone by so quick, i need to remember to take more piccies tommorrow.

the day went by quick, my sister and friend came around again this evening, i have a feeling they will be doing this a lot now, and it isnt to see me lol, Alun came home from work and was very pleased that diesel ran up to him exitedly, he got on the floor and greeted him the same lol, a great site to see a man in his best suit laying on the floor lol, he kissed the dog before me lol, i think i may need to get used to this also :lol: :lol: 

two wee's in the house tonight  both my fault though because i didnt get him outside quick enough when he woke up  

right now i have both alun and diesel asleep on me, alun to my right and diesel to my left, lol, i think this is a sign to get to bed :lol: 

another eventful day learning new things with diesel, i cant wait to see his confidence grow tommorrow, 

xxxxxxx amie xxxxxxx


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Amie!

I'm glad Diesel has been sleeping real good during the night but am curious as to why he thinks the kitchen is such an evil place? :evil2: 

Sounds like you, Alun, and Diesel are having a great time so far-I'm looking forward to hearing more! 

Have a good day!
Anna


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

friday 2nd april 04

This morning We woke up at 10am, I took diesel's crate in the lounge and opened the door, (this is my favourate time of day) he came scrambling out towards me filling my face with licks and licks,  I picked him straight up and took him outside chanting "wee wee's" as i i do :wink: (I am sure he will soon get the hang of this word) He does his business and we come back in for breaky, he is still adament that he wont come near the kitchen (Anna - I too am racking my brains as to why he doesnt like the kitchen?? he is the same with the bathroom too :?: :shock: ) 

i hand feed him his breakfast, he doesnt eat much again this morning  We play again and today i remembered my cup of tea :wink: 

he gets tired around 1pm and i notice that his playing time is increasing each day :lol: it wont be long and he will be demanding i play 24/7.  
I wake him up for a wee about 3pm and he decides he doesnt want to come back inside this time, he runs around the garden with full speed and a smile :wink: i can tell he loves it especially when i try to pick him up to bring him back in (we have a HUGE step down onto the grass, so need to pick him up) he will NOT let me pick him up at all :wink: he thinks it is soooo fun :roll: i get a little embarrased  as i can feel my neighbours peering out at me legging it around my garden after the tiniest thing ever  i finally capture the little monkee and bring him in. i hand feed him some more food and decide to put it on a magazine to see if he will eat from this (not sure if i said he is also scared of his eating bowl and plate) he finally eats from the magazine :lol: 

i put his harness on him today :lol: he was very good with it, he even walked a few feet with his lead too :lol: i was very proud of him  

Alun came home from work and i was able to jump in the shower without worrying 8) i really should start training him to stay in his BIG crate now so in the future he wont mind whilst i am doing house work and things.

We found a lump on diesel's shoulder blade tonight :shock: my heart stopped, we think it may be from his vaccination he had on monday but are gonna call the vets tommorrow just in case.

two pee's on carpet again today   both my fault again for not getting him outside quick enough, :lol: :lol: 

Another succesful day today, tommorrow is saturday and i cant wait to spend the day with my two fave guys :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Aime,have you got different flooring in the kitchen and bathroom compared to the lounge?Rosie wont go in the kitchen or bathroom or their little doggie room unless it has a towel on the floor, she hates the feel of tiles/lino on her feet, but everywhere else has carpet,its funny as when Sully has had enough of Rosie she will go into the kitchen as she knows Rosie wont go in there.Every morning i spoon feed Fynn(the baby) first with her weetabix encouraging all the time, then i have to sit on sofa holding a saucer with Rosie 's weetabix for her ( i joke, Rosie has breakfast in bed), then Sully who used to eat hers out of a dish on the floor but now decides she likes me to hold the refilled saucer for her too, so after that Mike and i have our breakfast in bed. :lol:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Donna :wave: :wave: 

The kitchen has tiling floor but the bathroom has carpet :roll: LOL, I am sooo glad i now know that he is just a normal pup :wink: your girls are funny     

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Saturday 3rd April 04

:wave: 

Today was a very eventful day, I got Diesel out of his crate and attempted to lie back down in bed and have a few extra minutes BUT oh no Diesel wouldnt allow that,  I had to run him outside for a wee. 

The morning went by quick as usual playing and force feeding :lol: 

We decided to take diesel shopping with us today to help him start his socialization. We managed to sneak him into the shops but it wasnt long before people started noticing him 8) and asking to see him and pet him, you should have seen his face  he wasnt sure what to make of all the attention, but he was such a good boy, :lol: 

We brought him the cutest collar today (another one) it had to be a cat collar because we couldnt get another one to fit him, it has a bell on lol this is great for when we dont know where he is :lol: he actually doesnt mind wearing it, which suprised me because the other one we brought him, he hated. 

The worst thing happened tonight  As I was filling out the questionnaire on this site :wink: I looked down and saw Diesel panicking with his mouth wide open, he was CHOKING, OMG I didnt know what to do, I screamed for Alun and started patting his back, it didnt budge, alun came in and we both did everything we could to try and get this thing out, diesel was panicking and crying, still choking on this thing, and not knowing what to do was the worst thing, Alun had to put his fingers in Diesels mouth and try and pull this thing out  It was the only thing we could think of and Thankfully it came out. It was half of his biscuit which was WHOLE, he hadnt even chewed it, the whole thing was lodged in his throat, I was shaking soooo bad and feeling worse than what Diesel was, it didnt seem to bother him at all afterwards, he was fine :lol: I wont be giving him them biscuits again and I am going to go look up first aid on a dog, cos WOW his life flashed before me and it wasnt nice   

He is safely asleep now thank goodness and that incident has freaked me out I am gonna be more of a worrier now than i was before (Mia - could this be possible :?: )


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Amie, youve had me bawling my eyes out here reading about poor Diesal and his choking,thank 'doG' Alun got it out, they can be very greedy with things you have to be soooooooooo careful!When Sully was a baby i was giving Toby his peice of heart tablet and i dropped it and Sully grabbed it no sooner it touched the floor, i panicked and phoned the vet, they said get some soda crystals and give her a tiny peice which would make her sick, i cant go out on my own but i had to, to get the crystals,i was crying my eyes out in a rush,people must have thought i was raving mad, it was awful forcing it down her and then watch her be ill, but the suprising thing was a few days earlier we had baby corn on the cob with our tea and there had been a inch peice left and as i was cleaning the bin out it fell out and she grabbed it and ate it, i told her off and didnt think anything else about it til she had the soda crystals and sicked up this corn on the cob peice whole (amongst other bits), it turns out they cant digest them ( im not sure we can either), she was so lucky as on tv later i saw on an animal programme about a big dog and he had eaten a full size corn on the cob and they operated on him and took it (all going poisen) out of his stomach, we were so lucky! Things happen so quickly too.


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

awwwww Donna  I didnt mean to make you cry, although thats what I felt like doing last night  

Oh My Goodness I cant believe you had to go through that :shock: I would have been the same in a mad panick to get the crystals :shock: 

and it sounds to me like that whole event happened for a reason cos who knows what could have happened if he hadnt sicked the corn thing back up  she is one lucky girlie.  

xxxx amie xxxx :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

omg! aimee you poor thing  , im so glad diesels alright, it just goes to show how much like babies they really are, stop watching for a second and they manage to get themselves into trouble  .
Im glad to hear your first major outing went well,  And im loving his new collar, he seems to get cuter with every pick, he really is a little beauty, and im not suprised you worry so much about him. 
He a lucky puppy to have such a caring mum  
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats okay Amie, i was reading it to Mike, well i should say 'squeaking it to Mike' :lol: , its amazing how much love we feel for these little guys, isn it.I was very lucky how it turned out for Sully.On the bell thing that made me laugh,when the girls were first here at our new place, we had to keep an eye on where they were, also they were real quick to get under your bottom when you were just about to sit on the sofa, so i looked for bells to add to their flea collars, well it was christmas time and in the pound shop they had a pack of ribbon bows with big bells on about 4 times the size of the cat bells, so i bought a packet and took the bells off and put them on their flea collars, they literally 'flew' everywhere trying to get away from the bells noise, it was so funny as i couldnt hardly catch them, but eventually did and next time i got them cat flea collars which were so pretty and were sparkly like glitter, one in blue, one in gold and one in silver, but that was the year they got fleas ( only twice in 20 years)so i went back to the dog flea collars though i wish they made the pretty sparkly ones .


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

well im glad to hear it turned out well for the both of you, ill try and look for some dog first aid type articles when i get home.
lol and its not fair whiy r the cat collars always prettier? humph
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

There is a good site for vetinary care, its called http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp i have it in my favourites, its quite interesting. Think i will write to the flea collar people asking why dogs cant have pretty flea collars,lol


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

thanks donna - just added it to my favourites too :wink:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Monday 5th april 04.

This morning Diesel woke me up at 9:30am, he is getting good now by crying when he needs out :lol: I got out of bed and dressed and ran him out the back, he went :lol: YIPPEEEE

We have completed the "eating from a plate" degree and he has now passed with flying colours :lol: no problems now, apart from i think the reason was he didnt like his old food, i think he was bored with it (the breeder was feeding him adult food :? ) we changed it to puppy and he loves it but has a bit of diarreah (sp) I am hoping this will pass as he gets used to it.

I phoned the vets today to see if we could get an appointment for diesel because we found a lump in his shoulder and it hasnt gone down  The receptionist said this was normal for pups who have had their vaccination, 8) so I will watch it, he has his other vaccination next week, the poor lil baby.

He is getting extremely naughty now his confidence is growing more and more, He will not let me pick him up at all, and its almost as if he is laughing as he's running away - this is not funny first thing in the morning when i can hardly open my eyes let alone catch a tiny chihuahua running around my back garden, and its especially not funny when Alun stands and laughs at me trying to chase him  

he is also at his chewing absolutely everything stage :? from my trousers to my diary arrrgggghhhhhhh I almost wonder how i get time to read this message board with the amount of times I have to stop him from chewing things, SO how come dogs want everything BUT their toys? and if they do want their toys, then they pick the one that shouldnt be chewed? hhhmmmmm a mystery, along with the evil kitchen demons that he seems to spot everytime he goes to walk in the kitchen?? 

Oh Well, this is just another day in the life of a puppy owner, its not gonna last so I am trying to LOVE every minute of it. 

time is going by soooo quick now he is here its unbelievable what time wasters these lil guys are, and I havent felt lonely once since i ve had him :lol: I am sooo happy we finally got him, even if he does make me chase him around the garden


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Aime, i love reading Diesals diary.I know what you mean about chasing a chi when your asleep, Fynn does that to me :lol: Please be careful what chewy things you give Diesal as rawhide is soooooooooooo dangerous to our babies, my girls have raw carrots to chew on every now and again also as a treat Pedigree gravy bones, they are like tiny bone shaped biscuits, 78p a box so good value too.


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

awwww thankyou donna  i enjoy writing it, cos i know in months to come i can look back and think WOW he once was a good little boy lol. thanks for the advice on chewy things :wink: the breeder gave me some raw hide sticks and after the choking incident, i havent given him them. will definately look out for the gravy bones tho, mmmmmmmm they sound lovely lol  


Tuesday April 6th.

aarrrgggghhhh my day didnt start off well this morning  Alun was banging around in the bedroom at stupid hours looking for something to wear to work (why he doesnt get organised the night before ill never know :roll: am i sounding like his mother? :roll: ) diesel wanted out as soon as he was woken up, so i got up and let him out the back for our normal routine wee, brought him back in and got back into bed  agggghhhhh it was BLISS, the first morning i let diesel sleep in my bed with me, he was as good as gold, but ssshhhhh dont tell daddy   

for most of the day we stayed in, it went by sooo quick as usual and before i knew it, it was time to get ready to go to my dads. we packed all of diesels belongings (this takes up half of our time because god forbid if we forgot his favourate toy) 

my nieces keep pestering me to take diesel to see them, so tonight on the way to my dads we did. Lucy (9) was there to greet us as we arrived on the drive. she took one look at diesel and ran in the house screaming "HE'S TINY" bless her. :lol: ellie (13) was all over him like a shot and wouldnt leave his side, trying to force their HUGE dog onto diesel by coaxing her over to us :? i was a little concerned, but they got on GREAT and diesel even managed a lick on her nose. i just wish i took my camera  

we arrived at dads fashionably late  and i was pleased diesel remembered him :lol: he was still a little scared tho, but not bad at all and he only growled when my dad put a glove on the end of a stick (SERIOUSLY) and poked it out from behind the door lol, diesel was NOT impressed.

he ate a lot of food tonight, which i am pleased about, was beginning to stress too much over this :roll: but thankfully i think he will be pounding the weight on soon  

in the car on the way back from dads, diesel was out for the count, he was not waking up for anything, we got in and he still didnt wake up  he was one tired monkee tonight,  

have to be up early tommorrow, am going to dads again to help him tidy up, diesel is not gonna like being left in my dads lounge on his own  but he will need to get used to this  its gonna be hard tho, bet i will give in and keep checking on him.

so better be off to bed, another eventful day today :lol: cant wait for tommorrow  

xxxx amie and diesel xxxx


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wednesday April 7th 04

phewwww what a long day today was :shock: 

We got up extra early today and got ready for our day of tidying.(my dads house) Typically i felt really ill so couldnt do a lot when i arrived at my dads house, the only thing i could manage was to fall asleep on the couch AHHHHHHH now this was amazing hee hee, diesel curled up beside me, we slept for an hour, untill i decided i really did need to get on with the tidying.

all was going great untill I had to leave diesel in the lounge on his own because i had to gloss the kitchen floor, he didnt like it one bit and cried and cried for nearly an hour    it was horrible but i knew he had to get used to it  

we drove back home and no sooner had we got there my friend arrived with her younger niece (who again had been pestering her all week to come up and see diesel  bless, i forgot how precious these puppies are to young children (well i know they are to us adults too, but in a different kinda way :wink: )

diesel was great with the company, still a little shy but he is coming around :lol: we then went into town and kelly (my friend) kept demanding to hold diesel lol, she LOVESSSSSSSSSSS him, and even sends me texts saying "amie, i think i am obsessed with your dog, i cant stop thinking about him" lmao, 

we got home and diesel is sooo funny when he gets home from a trip - he gets sooo exited to see all his toys waiting for him, he cant help but skip (it seriously is a skip) over to them  

alun phones me in a mad panick saying we forgot the vets :shock: oh dear, we had to rush dominoe (the hamster) down to the vets just in time for his appointment :shock: phew.

nearly found out diesels weight again tonight but the vet receptionist dropped the weighing scales and broke them :roll: diesel jumped a mile and has been seriously put off from ever being weighed again :? 

soooo after all the running about today, we managed to socialize diesel that extra bit more :lol: he is 12 weeks now, and has his final vaccination on tuesday, i might enroll him into puppy classes too  

well he has been out like a light eversince we got home and i think he will be out for the evening again, 

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how i wish i was a puppy, especially one as spoilt as my baby diesel


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

It sounds like your doing great with diesels socialization! :thumbup: hes gona be one friendly chi  .
Seems to me that diesel is loving his new home and his new family
im so happy its all wroking out so well for you
mia
x


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds to me that Diesel is having the time of his life. It is so wonderful that he is such a happy pup.


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

hey diary, well i havent written here in a while. Diesel has grown so quickly its unbelievable, he is picking up a lot of new tricks now, and i have taught him to sit and lie down  the toilet training is still pretty much the same, he will go outside but will occasionally go inside too without giving a warning lol, hhhmmmm well i guess i better join the club of hard to "potty train". He has suddenly found his strenghth in his legs now and is running around like a crazy loon, usually with a sock in his mouth, lol. He is also eating with no problems now except for when he knows his worming powder is in his food AARRRGGGGHHHHH :x he has started growling too, so we are trying very hard to stop this behaviour before it gets any worse. 

OH yesterday was the first time he humped my friends arm :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: OMG i thought he was too young to start this :?: :?: not very amused by it and Alun was mortified to find out :!: LMAO. 

He is allowed out officially for walks and things now so am just getting him used to his lead, cant wait to get him out and show him the big world out there, i may ring around and find some puppy classes  

well I think i may go take him to play in the back garden 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Aime

your diary is great I have had fun reading it but now I am waiting for the next installment..................... :wave:


----------

